# 1964 RAY



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)

JULY 1964 SKY BLUE SCHWINN STINGRAY AND YES THIS BIKE WAS FOUND BY MY FRIEND WITH ALL ORIGINAL PARTS ON IT DOWN TO THE TIRE TUBES!!!!! PAINT IS ALMOST FLAWLESS AND ORIGINAL. WRONG SEAT ON THE BIKE DUE TO REFINISHING THE BOTTOM OF THE RUSTED PAN. OTHERWISE WE DID A FULL CLEANING OF THE BIKE AND TOUCHED NOTHINF ELSE...


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 16, 2017)

Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice looking bike. What is that rear tire?


----------



## kasper (Apr 17, 2017)

Jive Turkey said:


> Nice looking bike. What is that rear tire?



the rear tire is a grasshopper slick we put on so when we ride her around the garage we don't further destroy the original schwinn studded tread tire that was on the bike when we picked it up.


----------



## kasper (Apr 17, 2017)

the bike even has the valley stream bike licence plate on it. valley stream is on Long Island in new York and that's where I am from so it's extremely cool that the bike never left here and my friend was able to pick it up for less then 300 dollars. steal of a lifetime in the current market.  Thank you to all for your nice comments as well.


----------



## Brian Boothe (Apr 17, 2017)

WOW!! very nice!


----------



## kasper (Apr 23, 2017)

update: seat sissybar and reflector all back together


----------

